# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Creme kleurige draadjes in ontlasting

## agnita

Goede Middag, ik ben nieuw op dit forum en heb meteen een vraagje.
Deze morgen ben ik erg geschrokken. Toen ik naar de wc was geweest, zag ik in mijn ontlasting creame kleurige sliertjes van ongeveer 10 cm lang.
Kan iemand mij vertellen wat ik daar mee aan moet ??? Al vast bedankt

----------


## Oki07

Waarschijnlijk wormen. Een kuurtje halen bij de apotheek. Ook voor de rest van je gezin, als je dat hebt.

----------


## gossie

@ Agnita,
de creme kleurige draadjes zullen geen 10cm lang zijn, maar 1cm. En idd wat Okio schreef, zullen het wormpjes zijn.! Even een receptje halen.

Succes

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zou ook een worme-kuurtje proberen!

Sterkte en succes ermee!

----------


## agnita

> Ik zou ook een worme-kuurtje proberen!
> 
> Sterkte en succes ermee!


Hartelijk dank voor jullie hulp, maar ben toch maar even naar de huisarts gegaan om mijn ontlasting te controleren. Krijg maandag a.s. de uitslag.

----------


## Agnes574

Hou ons op de hoogte als je wilt Agnita!

Sterkte en succes Xx Ag

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Allemaal, òòk ik ben een vreemde eend in de bijt sinds gisteren! ik lees aandachtig alle adviezen en ik kwam tot dezelfde conclusie. een bezoekje brengen aan de huisarts is nimmer verkeerd. je wilt wellicht vragen stellen van: hoe kom ik hieraan, en hoe kan ik het voorkomen. het antwoord hebben we allemaal baat bij toch? vroeger zeiden ze dat je wormen kon krijgen van rauw gehakt als je dat ging eten, maar enfin tegenwoordig doe ik dat ik niet meer, nu draai ik de ballen en hoppa dan gaan ze de pan in, zonder te proeven of de gehaktballen lekker gekruid zijn!!! sterkte ermee, nog even geduld en dan is er een antwoord! 
vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth 9

----------


## agnita

Hallo Iedereen die zo lief waren om mij raad te geven. 
Heb gisteren al de uitslag van de huisdokter gekregen en er is niets bijzonders in mijn ontlasting aangetroffen. Moet het in de gaten houden  :Smile: 
Hartelijke Groeten en alsnog bedankt Groetjes Agnita

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Agnita, nou dat klinkt super dat bericht van de huisarts, Gefeliciteerd hoor met deze uitslag, ik ben blij voor jou! Alle zorgen weer aan de kant, en genieten maar....Fijne dag gewenst. 
Groeten van Elisabeth9  :Smile:

----------

